# Whistler+powder+bluebird+NS swift=fuck yeah baby



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Haha, that pretty much sums it up in short form.:hairy:

This is a portion of my run, just to get to the chair so I could do my first run of the day & what a fuckin' day it was.:jumping1:

This is Harmony bowl, on my way over to Symphony bowl.

I met up with the rest of the gang shortly after this, neachdainn & destroy, also rode with a another new guy from the forum motogp990.

What a perfect, perfect day, to ride that new powder specific Swift.

It's fuckin' awesome, I might have a hard time givin' this one back.:embarrased1:



One of the first impressions I had on it. 

Made me a little worried

I had to ride some groomers, to get to these bowls.

It rode really good, I git some vids of that too.

That got me thinkin'? 

Maybe this thing is still too all mtn focused? 

Powder boards aren't supposed to ride very well on groomers.

What if it's not good in the powder?:eyetwitch2:


TT

[ame]https://vimeo.com/125120437[/ame]


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Damn I wish I even had some groomers like that. I still dont' see how new ppl to a resort just don't get lost more often. I would have not clue where to go or which direction to get back. 

That looked like a blast, fresh snow, buddies to ride with, meeting SBF members. and some of those natural features to pop and fly off of. Wish you had more. My stoke hasnt' gone away yet and yet....I'll probably be cutting the lawn by next weekend :dry:


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Where are all of the people?

Was this first thing in the morning?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks crusty, nice clip though.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

slyder said:


> Damn I wish I even had some groomers like that. I still dont' see how new ppl to a resort just don't get lost more often. I would have not clue where to go or which direction to get back.
> 
> That looked like a blast, fresh snow, buddies to ride with, meeting SBF members. and some of those natural features to pop and fly off of. Wish you had more. My stoke hasnt' gone away yet and yet....I'll probably be cutting the lawn by next weekend :dry:


I used to go to Blackcomb most of the time, so I know that mtn a little better.

Prolly only been to whistler 6 or 7 times in my whole life, 3 or 4 of those times this year.

I still bring a map with me, cause I barely have a clue.

It is just soooo fuckin' huge.

That run was about half of one bowl. 

Always good when everyone can rip too. 

Having 1 out of 4 that sucks, woulda just ruined it.

Wipe out in the wrong spot & it could take you a fuckin' hour to hike back into rideable terrain.

Here's some more 
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/we...ancouver-2014-2015-season-79.html#post2265658

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Argo said:


> Looks crusty, nice clip though.


There were wind blown spots, but other than that, no crust.


TT


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

nice. glad there is some snow there


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

kalev said:


> Where are all of the people?
> 
> Was this first thing in the morning?


All the people were racing to get up here.

I knew this day was coming well in advance.

Buuuuut...........

I'm always fuckin' late,:facepalm3: for some reason or another

It takes me about 3 or more hours to get here though.

So rather than going to sleep for 4 or 5 hours then tryin' to get up @ 4 in the morning. (which never seems to work)

I slept until noon, then stayed up all night.

Left @ 5 in the morning, after driving a little ways I realized I was able to drive in the car pool lane. It didn't start until 6am.

Made wicked time, hit the parking lot @ 7:30 an hour before it opened.

By the time I rolled joints, got ready & bought a spring seasons pass.

Just hit the gondola for opening @ 8:30

Perfect, haha


TT


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks absolutely awesome. I'm jealous.


----------

